# White faced horses?



## HollyLolly (Dec 25, 2009)

Hmm, I do not know a lot about genetics when it comes to colouring. However, I do understand that generally, cancer can become a hereditary disease, generally if one parent has had it (anywhere) the offspring is at a greater risk of it. If I knew a broodmare had had cancer (anywhere) I would generally be put off the offspring. But that's just me.


----------



## kctop72 (Aug 25, 2011)

Bump
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Inga (Sep 11, 2012)

HollyLolly said:


> Hmm, I do not know a lot about genetics when it comes to colouring. However, I do understand that generally, cancer can become a hereditary disease, generally if one parent has had it (anywhere) the offspring is at a greater risk of it. If I knew a broodmare had had cancer (anywhere) I would generally be put off the offspring. But that's just me.


 
Agree completely. I wouldn't breed a horse that has had Cancer, but that is me.


----------



## kctop72 (Aug 25, 2011)

I also agree but it's not my horse and i want to help her. Any thoughts on the originsl question?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EthanQ (Sep 5, 2011)

I personally would persuade her form breeding that cross. Not only will it either be REALLY good, or REALLY bad, there are already plenty of paint cross horses out there, especially with the overpopulation we already have in the US with horses.


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

It's not uncommon for horses with white faces who lack natural "eyeliner" to develop skin cancer from the sun in those eyes. Many people have eyeliner tattooed on to prevent the sun from damaging the sensitive skin surrounding the eye.

But to answer your actual question: yes, she can pass on those genes. Bald faces and blue eyes are both caused by frame and/or splash. If she's frame, she's heterozygous for it (this gene in its homozygous form is lethal and the mare wouldn't have made it past a few days of life), meaning she will pass it on 50% of the time. Same with splash, if she has it. I couldn't tell you automatically if she is heterozygous or homozygous, but there is still the possibility of it being passed on.


----------



## smguidotti (Jul 31, 2012)

I would just like to know what the owner of the mare is trying to achieve from this cross . . . If color is the only motive that's completely irresponsible.


----------



## kctop72 (Aug 25, 2011)

Thanks poseidon, i really appreciate the information!

I could be wrong on the lusitano part and as for use, i do not know, she is a new boarder at our barn.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Add in based on her description Po, it sounds like she might be carrying tobiano as well...


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

I wouldn't make a definite decision on whether this mare is a frame carrier or not because I haven't seen pictures, but it sounds like it is indeed possible. Like I said, this white pattern gene is lethal in its homozygous form. If the foal inherits the gene from both parents, its colon will not be developed properly and it will colic to death within 72 hours of birth if not just put down. 

Without meaning to sound intrusive, I hope she does know about Overo Lethal White Syndrome. It is not carried by Lusitanos, but since you said that might be wrong, here is a list of horses that carry it:
Horse/Pony breeds with Frame | Equine Color Genetics 

It's terribly sad to have a mare foal a Lethal White foal when it is easily preventable. The test for it is available at UC Davis for $25. Frame is also very good at hiding, which is why the test is important. There is a mare on this forum that tested positive and only has a large star.


----------



## kctop72 (Aug 25, 2011)

Thanks poseidon. I have done some research of my own and researched olws when i wad thinking about breeding my pinto last year, ultimately decided not to for multiple reasons, olws included as mine is positive for frame. I will definitely my best to educate her as much as i can.

Ndappy, the msre definitely has tobiano as wellwell
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## JustAwesome (Jun 22, 2011)

If i had a blady/white faced mare with NO cancer then I would happily breed her to another stallion (I am would go with a paint) but I am not keen on the idea of someone breeding a horse with cancer full stop but that is opinion.

What do they say about humans 'we all have cancer just depends when it is triggered' 

Blady faced horses don't bother me.. probably because i own one! with two blue eyes!


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

I would also like to add that this mare's cancer is not unheard of.. It's a type of skin cancer caused by the lack of natural "eyeliner" on the sensitive skin surrounding the eye. It's treatable and then further preventable by the use of a flymask or something that will shade her eyes. Something like that wouldn't stop me from breeding. If this new boarder does still go through with breeding and ends up with a foal with unlined eyes, I would suggest she look into getting them tattooed to prevent cancer in them. 

It's just an unfortunate association with that coloring. Same with melanoma in gray horses.


----------



## kctop72 (Aug 25, 2011)

Thanks again for the input. The mare always has a flymask on when she's outside. She also has one attached to her bridle.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kctop72 (Aug 25, 2011)

I was wrong about the lusitano breed, it's a black bay andalusian she was going to have her bred to but the lady has not called her back.


----------

